# Inspiron 6000 + lm_sensors

## thomasa88

I have a dell inspiron 6000 and I want to use lm_sensors to get the gpu and hdd temp.

(Is there any u may ask: yes, ever tried the i8kfangui for windows?)

When I run sensors-detect I got this

```

Driver `eeprom' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus I801 adapter at 10c0' (Algorithm unavailable)

    Busdriver `i2c-i801', I2C address 0x50

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 8)

$ rc-update add lm_sensors default.

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers)

modprobe i2c-i801

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe eeprom

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

```

and I have done everything but the only thing that I get from sensors is:

```

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 10c0

Unknown EEPROM type (8)

```

I suppose the non-XX from i2cdetect is the temps (?)

```

  WARNING! This program can confuse your I2C bus, cause data loss and worse!

  I will probe file /dev/i2c-0.

  I will probe address range 0x03-0x77.

  You have five seconds to reconsider and press CTRL-C!

     0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  a  b  c  d  e  f

00:          XX XX XX XX XX 08 XX XX XX XX XX XX XX 

10: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX 

20: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX 

30: 30 XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX 

40: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX 

50: UU XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX 

60: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX 69 XX XX XX XX XX XX 

70: XX XX XX XX XX XX XX XX

```

edit.

tried running i2cdump on the values:

0x50

```

barbara mrt # i2cdump 0 0x50

No size specified (using byte-data access)

  WARNING! This program can confuse your I2C bus, cause data loss and worse!

  I will probe file /dev/i2c-0, address 0x50, mode byte

  You have five seconds to reconsider and press CTRL-C!

     0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  a  b  c  d  e  f    0123456789abcdef

00: 80 08 08 0d 0a 61 40 00 05 50 60 00 82 10 00 00    ?????a@.?P`.??..

10: 0c 04 18 00 04 00 01 50 60 00 00 3c 28 3c 28 40    ???.?.?P`..<(<(@

20: 35 47 15 27 3c 28 1e 00 00 37 69 80 23 2d 00 00    5G?'<(?..7i?#-..

30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 2f    ..............?/

40: 2c ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 01 38 48 54 46 36 34 36    ,.......?8HTF646

50: 34 48 44 59 2d 34 30 45 41 33 20 03 00 05 04 15    4HDY-40EA3 ?.???

60: 1a 11 b6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ???.............

70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................

80: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff    ................

90: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff    ................

a0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff    ................

b0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff    ................

c0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff    ................

d0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff    ................

e0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff    ................

f0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 0f    ...............?

```

0x30

```

barbara mrt # i2cdump 0 0x30

No size specified (using byte-data access)

  WARNING! This program can confuse your I2C bus, cause data loss and worse!

  I will probe file /dev/i2c-0, address 0x30, mode byte

  You have five seconds to reconsider and press CTRL-C!

     0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  a  b  c  d  e  f    0123456789abcdef

00: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff    ................

-- just ff --

```

0x08

```

barbara mrt # i2cdump 0 0x08

No size specified (using byte-data access)

  WARNING! This program can confuse your I2C bus, cause data loss and worse!

  I will probe file /dev/i2c-0, address 0x8, mode byte

  You have five seconds to reconsider and press CTRL-C!

     0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  a  b  c  d  e  f    0123456789abcdef

00: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................

-- just ff --

```

0x69

```

barbara mrt # i2cdump 0 0x69

No size specified (using byte-data access)

  WARNING! This program can confuse your I2C bus, cause data loss and worse!

  I will probe file /dev/i2c-0, address 0x69, mode byte

  You have five seconds to reconsider and press CTRL-C!

     0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  a  b  c  d  e  f    0123456789abcdef

00: 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f    ????????????????

10: 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f    ????????????????

20: 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f    ????????????????

30: 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f    ????????????????

40: 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f    ????????????????

50: 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f    ????????????????

60: 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f    ????????????????

70: 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f 0f    ????????????????

80: b7 7f f7 00 e1 01 01 01 0f 07 00 cd 3c eb 2f 85    ???.??????.?<?/?

90: 00 50 51 b7 1c 00 XX d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3    .PQ??.X?????????

a0: b7 7f f7 00 e1 01 01 01 0f 07 00 cd 3c eb 2f 85    ???.??????.?<?/?

b0: 00 50 51 b7 1c 00 XX d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3    .PQ??.X?????????

c0: b7 7f f7 00 e1 01 01 01 0f 07 00 cd 3c eb 2f 85    ???.??????.?<?/?

d0: 00 50 51 b7 1c 00 XX d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3    .PQ??.X?????????

e0: b7 7f f7 00 e1 01 01 01 0f 07 00 cd 3c eb 2f 85    ???.??????.?<?/?

f0: 00 50 51 b7 1c 00 XX d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3 d3    .PQ??.X?????????

```

0x50 and 0x69 seems most interesting  :Wink: 

----------

## ecthalion

for hdd temperature try useing  hddtemp,

and laptops, are ofen using sensors, that are not yet supported, and may be never 'll be... 

e.g hp. nx 9020 use PC87591

outputof sensors-detect :

```

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87591 Super IO'

  Success... but not activated

```

and when you look at lm_sensors site you can see, that this sensor chip isn't supported now, and nobody is doing something for it ......

May be your computer use a similar chip.

Bye

----------

## thomasa88

Tried with hddtemp but the only output I get is:

```

barbara mrt # hddtemp /dev/sda

/dev/sda: ATA     HTS548060M9AT00 : /dev/sda: ATA     HTS548060M9AT00 :  S.M.A.R.T. not available

```

and --debug gives me no values. I know the drive has a sensor and it is in the db:

```

barbara mrt # cat /usr/share/hddtemp/hddtemp.db |grep HTS548060M9AT00

"HTS548060M9AT00"               194  C  "Hitachi Travelstar 60GB (5400RPM)"

```

The first output says ATA but the disk is a sata (at least I think so)..

btw. does sata have dma?

----------

## RBJ1128

 *thomasa88 wrote:*   

> Tried with hddtemp but the only output I get is:
> 
> ```
> 
> barbara mrt # hddtemp /dev/sda
> ...

 

Actually, the drive is ATA, but laptops have, for the most part, moved to a SATA connection.  That is why it gets detected as /dev/sda and not /dev/hda.  Take a look at this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-306856-highlight-.html

----------

